# Australian fatality



## AussieApprentice (Aug 16, 2008)

There was a fatality in Brisbane this week. Have not heard any more details than what is in this notice.

http://www.deir.qld.gov.au/electricalsafety/safetyalerts/insulation-dangers/index.htm


----------

